
Giant viruses may hold key to evolutionary mystery of eukaryotic nucleus - bookofjoe
https://scitechdaily.com/in-ancient-giant-viruses-lies-the-truth-medusavirus-key-to-deciphering-evolutionary-mystery/
======
bookofjoe
>Medusavirus Ancestor in a Proto-Eukaryotic Cell: Updating the Hypothesis for
the Viral Origin of the Nucleus

[https://www.frontiersin.org/articles/10.3389/fmicb.2020.5718...](https://www.frontiersin.org/articles/10.3389/fmicb.2020.571831/full)

